# My first Stretch pen..



## Ligget (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is the first Stretch pen I have made, metalwork is gold titanium the wood is English Yew and the finish is CA, comments welcome!


----------



## KiltedGunn (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW!  That is beautiful wood!  Looks great on that kit!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW!! Eye catching to say the least!!  Thats one FINE pen!!!


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 12, 2009)

Immaculate F&F as always Mark Beautiful:biggrin:


----------



## mostangrypirate (Apr 12, 2009)

that is a great looking pen. I have never seen that kit before. looks great.


----------



## kirkfranks (Apr 12, 2009)

Great looking piece of wood and a great finish to show it off.
Looks really nice on that kit too.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 12, 2009)

Super Hot! Very nice. MAP- Stretch from LauLau (Aaron)


----------



## JohnU (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Looking wood.  Love the knots and grain.  As always, your finish beyond words. Simply Beautiful!


----------



## BruceA (Apr 12, 2009)

*Curious -*

Mark, 
Nice...again!
May I ask you about your photo compositioning?  I notice it's usually with the pen at a 45 degree angle, top in upper left.  Do you take the picture in this position, or do you take the picture with the pen horizontal, then rotate with your software?

Is the grey background a sheet of paper, or is it some other material?

What are you using for your software to do the post processing?

You photography is exemplary every time, and you obviously have some secrets you can share with us mere mortals. 

Thanks
Bruce in TN.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

As always Mark your finish is Stunning !!!! Beautiful pen .


----------



## johncrane (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful blank and pen,Mark!:biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Bruce, thanks for the compliment on my clear pictures. There is nothing too complicated about my process and the only software I use is Picassa 3 which is a free download.

My pens are laid onto a piece of grey card A4 size, photos are taken outside, no tripod, no flash, no light tent or lights, camera on auto then I press the macro feature. I like the angle to be top of pen in top left hand corner the way you see them is the way I photograph them.

Hope this helps a little!





BruceA said:


> Mark,
> Nice...again!
> May I ask you about your photo compositioning? I notice it's usually with the pen at a 45 degree angle, top in upper left. Do you take the picture in this position, or do you take the picture with the pen horizontal, then rotate with your software?
> 
> ...


----------



## dkarcher (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful pen. I like the Yew wood. Thanks for your photo techniques!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 13, 2009)

Ligget said:


> Hi Bruce, thanks for the compliment on my clear pictures. There is nothing too complicated about my process and the only software I use is Picassa 3 which is a free download.
> 
> My pens are laid onto a piece of grey card A4 size, photos are taken outside, no tripod, no flash, no light tent or lights, camera on auto then I press the macro feature. I like the angle to be top of pen in top left hand corner the way you see them is the way I photograph them.
> 
> Hope this helps a little!


 
Ok, I followed your instructions to the letter ..... but my pens STILL don't look that good!  Thanks for the tips. That's a great looking pen!


----------



## Hiram33 (Apr 13, 2009)

AWESOME very nice work


----------



## BruceA (Apr 13, 2009)

Mark, 
Ahahha!  Your secret must be the Scotish sunlight...and you didn't tell us your camera is a high-end 12mp Canon!!:wink:

Now really - tell us more about your camera that you painstakingly set to...auto!

Thanks-
Bruce in TN.


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 13, 2009)

Mark,Were did the kit come from?I know I have seen it somewhere but  cant remember.  Thanks Rich H.


----------



## Tn-Steve (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nicely done as always.  Yew has a great place in English history. 

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
SECRET MESSAGE FOR NON-UK FORUM MEMBERS
What is it with these members of the United Kingdom... Skiprat making masterpieces using no tool more complex than a file, the good Liggett just "takes them outside, pops them on a piece of cardboard, sets the camera on auto" and takes world class pics.  

I think they are up to something...  

Steve
(oh yea, and they don't speak the same language as we do in America)


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 13, 2009)

Mark, another fine piece of work you have done there!
finish is fantastic, as well as the wood.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 13, 2009)

That's a beautiful pen Mark, I like the Yew, it has a lot of character and a great finish.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 13, 2009)

Very pretty pen, Mark. And, oh yeah, good pic, too.:wink:


----------



## markgum (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Nickfff (Apr 13, 2009)

Mark,
That finish looks stunning.

What process do you use for applying the ca?

Thanks


----------



## neon007 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great work. You made the perfect choice matching it to that wood. Awesome piece of wood.


----------



## makaiolani (May 17, 2009)

Wow I like that combination!


----------



## toolcrazy (May 17, 2009)

That is a gorgeous pen. I normally don't like that kit, but I like that pen. Nice work..


----------



## Manny (May 17, 2009)

Love it great combo and awesome finish


----------



## Dalecamino (May 17, 2009)

Another beauty all around Mark !


----------



## Stevej72 (May 17, 2009)

That is one beautiful pen!  Great job on the finish.


----------



## johnnycnc (May 17, 2009)

Mark, another beauty! I missed this the first time round.
Yew did a beautiful finish!!


----------



## Kaspar (May 17, 2009)

I am actually not a pen nut -which I feel gives me a certain objectivity when I make pens.  That is the first pen I've ever seen (including my own) that might make me into one.  That's an incredible pen, even more so than your usual incredible.


----------



## wolftat (May 17, 2009)

Mark, beautiful work as always.


----------



## Manny (May 17, 2009)

mostangrypirate said:


> that is a great looking pen. I have never seen that kit before. looks great.





Aaron has them now
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46787


----------



## nava1uni (May 17, 2009)

That is an exquisite piece of workmanship.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kaspar (May 27, 2009)

Guess what came in the mail for me today?


----------



## erbymcbrayer (May 27, 2009)

All the things said, and still not a word to describe this pen. It is beautiful and as always you did a supurb job.


----------



## Gagler (May 27, 2009)

That is beautiful....going to have to try and find some of that English Yew here on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean!


----------



## edman2 (May 27, 2009)

Love that Yew!  Great job.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 27, 2009)

Mark

I too will join in the compliments and have to say your work is first rate. Not only the pen but the photograghy. The finish on the pen  gives that deep grain look. Very well done.

You can always take pride in a pen when you see so many people responding to your presentation. Getting so many great compliments from your peers makes you feel good and you should feel great. Keep showing them and thanks for showing.


----------



## CaptG (May 28, 2009)

Kaspar said:


> Guess what came in the mail for me today?



Mark sent you his picture of the pen???


----------



## Kaspar (May 28, 2009)

Yeah.  Also a really nice, classy certificate.  Oh, and the pen itself.


----------



## el_d (May 28, 2009)

Very nice Mark. You have a way with the CA.


----------



## VisExp (May 28, 2009)

Ligget said:


> photos are taken outside



I spent about three months in Scotland and from what I remember you have a very limited window of opportunity between the rain to take your pictures :biggrin:  

Coming straight from Africa I had never seen so much rain in my life as what I saw in Scotland   But when the skies cleared and you got to hike the countryside, life didn't get much better.  Beautiful country.

As always, the pen looks beautiful Mark.


----------



## akbar24601 (May 31, 2009)

Mark, that is one GREAT looking pen!!! Beautiful wood looks great with the kit and your finish and photography are top notch!!! Great Work!


----------



## CSue (May 31, 2009)

WOW!  What a beauty of a pen!
Don't 'cha just love the way it shows off that beautiful grain?


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this post back up so we can all view Mark's talent once again.  Yew is beautiful, and of course Mark's attention to detail is flawless as usual.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 31, 2009)

That looks bada**.


----------



## penmanship (May 31, 2009)

great pen, really nice blank!  nicely done


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 1, 2009)

Beatiful pen.  Your finish is top notch.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaspar, 
    How does one get this lucky? Are you returning Favors of some kind? 
Mark, stunning pen, wood, finish, photo...the total package!



Kaspar said:


> Yeah.  Also a really nice, classy certificate.  Oh, and the pen itself.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 17, 2009)

That wood is beautiful, as is your finish.


----------



## titan2 (Sep 17, 2009)

That pen is awsome!!!!  Beautiful results in kit, wood, finish & photo!!!


Barney


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 17, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------

